# ebay EOS M adapters?



## DRR (Jul 2, 2013)

I was looking for an EF-M to EF adapter the other day, thinking I might pick one up used, and I checked ebay.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313&_nkw=eos+m+adapter&_sacat=0&_from=R40

Obviously these are almost all going to be either grey market or third party knockoffs, but does anyone have any experience with any of these third party adapters? They look exactly the same as the Canon one and claim the same functionality.

Or the grey market ones - they all come from China or Japan, I assume they're breaking apart kits and selling the pieces separately? You're basically buying it without warranty, but at $80 for a grey market Canon adapter from a kit, would that be worth it?

Anyone have one of these?


----------



## Swphoto (Jul 2, 2013)

I wouldn't buy a non-Canon adapter, especially with what we've seen recently with 3rd party batteries and firmware updates.

I bought mine from one of the sellers on eBay that breaks up the kit components and sells them off - BigValueINC. It was $69.99 vs $150 from Amazon. There's no glass or moving parts (aside from the tripod adapter), so while I wouldn't buy a body or expensive lens from them, this seemed like a no brainer given the savings.


----------



## poona888 (Jul 3, 2013)

It was total up to individual but I purchase one from eBay. The link as below:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Electronic-Auto-Focus-AF-adapter-for-Canon-EOS-EF-EF-S-lens-to-EOS-M-EF-M-camera-/151010378215?pt=US_Lens_Adapters_Mounts_Tubes&hash=item2328eb81e7

I use it on my new EOS-M with the latest firmware and working no problems. I try on Canon 24-105, Canon 70-300 DO IS, Sigma 12-24mm Ver1 and Sigma 150-500mm.

I think was too expensive to buy the Canon one and I only use once a while.


----------



## kbmelb (Jul 3, 2013)

Swphoto said:


> I wouldn't buy a non-Canon adapter, especially with what we've seen recently with 3rd party batteries and firmware updates.
> 
> I bought mine from one of the sellers on eBay that breaks up the kit components and sells them off - BigValueINC. It was $69.99 vs $150 from Amazon. There's no glass or moving parts (aside from the tripod adapter), so while I wouldn't buy a body or expensive lens from them, this seemed like a no brainer given the savings.



I'm of the same mind. I bought from same eBay auction. I don't even own the M yet but this was too good to pass up. I just ordered the EOS M w/22mm today from B&H for $299!!!


----------



## bholliman (Jul 4, 2013)

I just purchased an M for $299 yesterday, so need an adapter. I think I'll check out the BigValue options.


----------



## FunPhotons (Jul 5, 2013)

I ordered this one

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EF-EOS-M-Mount-Adapter-Ring-For-EF-Lens-/290909317557?pt=US_Lens_Adapters_Mounts_Tubes&hash=item43bb8be9b5

Shipped the next day, I haven't gotten it yet but they have good reviews and have sold a lot of them. I'm guessing overstock since the EOS M hasn't been a big seller. Anyhow for genuine Canon $85ish is hard to beat.


----------



## brad-man (Jul 6, 2013)

FunPhotons said:


> I ordered this one
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EF-EOS-M-Mount-Adapter-Ring-For-EF-Lens-/290909317557?pt=US_Lens_Adapters_Mounts_Tubes&hash=item43bb8be9b5
> 
> Shipped the next day, I haven't gotten it yet but they have good reviews and have sold a lot of them. I'm guessing overstock since the EOS M hasn't been a big seller. Anyhow for genuine Canon $85ish is hard to beat.



That's the deal. I recently paid $119 for the same thing. I would want the adapter to be OEM, however worrying about gray market is silly for this item.


----------



## rhsant11 (Jul 8, 2013)

brad-man said:


> FunPhotons said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered this one
> ...



Has anyone received the adapter from this eBay seller? Is it a genuine Canon OEM? Thanks!


----------



## FunPhotons (Jul 8, 2013)

rhsant11 said:


> brad-man said:
> 
> 
> > FunPhotons said:
> ...



Mine's passed through HK airmail shipping. I'm on the West Coast so I guess I'll get it this week and will let you know. The picture is with a Canon box so I'm guessing it's OEM.


----------



## barracuda (Jul 8, 2013)

I bought an OEM version from Electronics Basket, with fullfillment by Amazon for $110. They have since dropped the price to $104.49 - more expensive than those sold on eBay, but at least it'll be easy to return if I have to since Amazon's return policy applies. Plus I'll get free two-day shipping with Prime. I should get mine by 7/10.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B008NF8CEK/ref=dp_olp_used?ie=UTF8&condition=used


----------



## play (Jul 9, 2013)

Canon EF lenses are great but I wonder if someone makes electronic adapter that uses Nikon lenses. Their 35 mm lens is wonderful.

I got my EOS-M on Amazon for $299. It will arrive today. I still cannot believe the price. I paid the same amount to get PowerShot A620 back in 2006. ???


----------



## FunPhotons (Jul 12, 2013)

I got the adaptor I mentioned above. Genuine Canon in the box, but a grey box that says "For P.R.C. only" (People's Republic of China) ;D

Works just as well. My Fisheye zoom is brilliant on this camera. Looks and balances well too.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 12, 2013)

play said:


> Canon EF lenses are great but I wonder if someone makes electronic adapter that uses Nikon lenses. Their 35 mm lens is wonderful.



Novoflex makes EOS M adapters for Nikon, Leica, Olympus, Pentax, even Canon FD.


----------



## scrup (Jul 12, 2013)

GO OEM,

the price saving is not worth the hassle of incompatibility with a future lens you may purchase. the adapter will also have a better resale as well if you ever decide to jump ship.

20-50 dollars difference on ebay is just not worth it.


----------



## rhsant11 (Jul 12, 2013)

FunPhotons said:


> I got the adaptor I mentioned above. Genuine Canon in the box, but a grey box that says "For P.R.C. only" (People's Republic of China) ;D
> 
> Works just as well. My Fisheye zoom is brilliant on this camera. Looks and balances well too.



Thanks for the follow-up. Great to hear - I ordered yesterday from this seller right before the seller's price increase (lucky).


----------



## jebrady03 (Jul 16, 2013)

If anyone is interested, I just bought the adapter from Hong Kong here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Genuine-Canon-EF-EOS-M-Mount-Adapter-Ring-for-EF-Lens-With-Front-Rear-Caps-/111109348420?pt=US_Lens_Adapters_Mounts_Tubes&hash=item19dea21c44

If you click "Make Offer" you can get it for even less. I tried $75 and was instantly rejected, then $85 and was instantly rejected, $90 was instantly accepted. The thing is, you AGREE TO BUY IT if you submit an offer and it's accepted so be ready to pony up if you try this.

Just thought I'd throw it out there...


----------



## JPAZ (Jul 16, 2013)

I paid 101.95 on Ebay (just a little more) cause of the promised shipping dates. Could have found for a bit less but not much and it would take longer to get to me.


----------



## jebrady03 (Jul 16, 2013)

JPAZ said:


> I paid 101.95 on Ebay (just a little more) cause of the promised shipping dates. Could have found for a bit less but not much and it would take longer to get to me.



That link probably goes to the same seller. Ships one day after payment is received, right? Clicking on "make offer" allows you to get it for less.


----------



## nebugeater (Jul 16, 2013)

I bought the adaptor on Ebay from this seller


2011fashionpie

Paid 91.00 on a make offer that was accepted.

I bought and paid for it on 7/8/13 in the evening here in US central time zone. When I got home from work it was in the mail today already on the 16th. Great deleivery time from China.

I am confident that it is a 100% Canon product from a kit. If it is not it is a GREAT copy. It was well packaged and protected as they stated it would be. The build looks 100% Canon including the print on the device. Even the first bag it was in before the bubble wrap looks and feels exactly like the bags that all the items were in on the EOS M that I got a few days ago. A detail that I am guessing would be overlooked if it was fake.

Have not tried it yet but hope to this weekend.



http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Genuine-Canon-EF-EOS-M-Mount-Adapter-Ring-for-EF-Lens-With-Front-Rear-Caps-/111109348420?pt=US_Lens_Adapters_Mounts_Tubes&hash=item19dea21c44


Here is one shot with the EOS M and the 22mm that I took late last week when I was first playing with it.




Storm Chasers July 11-25 by nebugeater, on Flickr


----------



## JPAZ (Jul 22, 2013)

Just got the adapter, earlier than scheduled from the same vendor as Nebugeater. Was very well bubble-wrapped. No Canon box but the Canon logo and markings are on the barrel. The weight and feel as well as the tripod mount look legit. Just tried it with my Shorty 40 and it works fine.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Jul 22, 2013)

FunPhotons said:


> I ordered this one
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EF-EOS-M-Mount-Adapter-Ring-For-EF-Lens-/290909317557?pt=US_Lens_Adapters_Mounts_Tubes&hash=item43bb8be9b5
> 
> Shipped the next day, I haven't gotten it yet but they have good reviews and have sold a lot of them. I'm guessing overstock since the EOS M hasn't been a big seller. Anyhow for genuine Canon $85ish is hard to beat.



I bought the same one for $85. Works fine.


----------



## Halfrack (Jul 22, 2013)

I want a taller tripod post for the mount. I've got the Canon version attached to an Arca plate and can't swap the EF adapter on or off the body with it attached.


----------



## andres5d3 (Jul 22, 2013)

futureshop in canada selling official adapter for $99
http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/product/canon-canon-ef-ef-s-mount-adapter-for-eos-m-ef-m-mount-adapter/10217314.aspx?path=be3f37be0bd22bea1c14f11f943b779den02


----------



## spinworkxroy (Jul 24, 2013)

I actually bought this one from ebay because I was using the Original Canon one which i borrowed for a few days and thought it was good to own so i could use my EF lenses.
Since the original was expensive and i figured since there was no glass in the adapter, maybe a 3rd party one would be good enough.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auto-Focus-AF-Adapter-For-Canon-Eos-EF-EF-S-Mount-lens-to-Canon-EOS-M-Camera-/400511159358?pt=US_Lens_Adapters_Mounts_Tubes&hash=item5d40534c3e

I have since used it a few more times and to be honest, it's more than half the price and works 99% the same. the built quality is also 95% the same as the canon one…even the tripod mount removal is identical to the Canon version..
I guess they totally copied the Canon one exactly…and at that price, i'm not complaining..


----------



## drjlo (Jul 29, 2013)

Enjoying the 640 mm reach with 2x III TC and Viltrox adapter. AF speed is snappier than I expected with this combo.




EOSD4280 by drjlo1, on Flickr


----------



## blacksap (Jul 29, 2013)

drjlo said:


> Enjoying the 640 mm reach with 2x III TC and Viltrox adapter. AF speed is snappier than I expected with this combo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is an abuse to the little fella! kidding nice combo!

I ordered a fotodiox adapter ef to efm, getting it on August, will tell you how it works with my 50 1.4 and 85 1.8 for $65, but honestly I kind of regret it knowing that for 30 bucks more I couldve bought the OEM.

also bought an FD to efm (for my powerful 55mm 1.2) and a c-mount to efm... when they arrive will post my impressions


----------



## DRR (Jul 29, 2013)

I bought an OEM off ebay for $85, before prices jumped a little bit (probably in response to the $299 sale and added demand)

It's great. Really liking the EOS M with my 16-35mm/2.8. Gives an equivalent focal length of 25-56mm. 

I'm not likely to buy it, BUT I'd love to rent or try the new Sigma 18-35mm/1.8 with this camera.

My next purchase is probably the 40mm STM, which can be shared by my FF cameras and the EOS M. Will give a portrait-ish 64mm on the EOS M.


----------



## JPAZ (Jul 29, 2013)

FWIW, the EF 40 pancake with the adapter is a real nice combo on the M.


----------



## crasher8 (Jul 29, 2013)

JPAZ said:


> FWIW, the EF 40 pancake with the adapter is a real nice combo on the M.



What do you think of the focal length? 64 isn't that far from the 70 many of us use on a 70-200 but still many find it awkward. I state this from my experience with the shorty forty on a 7D and other statements I have read online. Still, if I sprang for an M I would use it, after all it's a Prime and sneaker zoom is still currently available.


----------



## JPAZ (Jul 30, 2013)

crasher8 said:


> JPAZ said:
> 
> 
> > FWIW, the EF 40 pancake with the adapter is a real nice combo on the M.
> ...



Actually, I've ordered the 18-55. But, this weekend, I was using the 22 and the 40+adapter as my primes on the M for random family stuff. First, the IQ on each is pretty good and second, the 2 lengths gave me enough options with "sneaker zoom" to get some nice shots of the Grandkid just being himself. Like anything else, use what works. My point was the adapter and the shorty 40 are a good combo.


----------

